# is aquasoil and bright sand mixed together OK?



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

is aquasoil and bright sand mixed together OK to grow plants in?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

kakkoii said:


> is aquasoil and bright sand mixed together OK to grow plants in?


I would say that Aquasoil is like the Cadillac of substrates and you will not find anything that will grow plants as well. The bright sand is not supposed to be mixed with the Aquasoil. I believe that you are supposed layer about an inch of ADA bright sand on the bottom of the tank and cap that with 2-3 inches of Aquasoil. I believe the ratio is 1 inch ADA bright sand topped with 2-3 times as much Aquasoil.


----------



## MNMarty (Nov 17, 2005)

Homer, you're confusing PowerSand and BrightSand. BrightSand is merely a decorative top-soil, PowerSand is the base substrate recommended below AquaSoil.

kakkoii, you shouldn't have any problems growing plants with a mix of AquaSoil and BrightSand. The BS has no nutrient value as far as substrates are concerned, but it will not hurt anything. It is sometimes necessary to mix up all those substrates when switching tanks, I find it best to put the mixed stuff on the bottom and then put a layer of clean AS on top.


Marty


----------

